# Kb, Mb, Gb, Tb, Pb, Eb, Yb, ?



## prax (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo! Ich bin mir  nicht sicher ob das hier hinein gehört aber ich möchte folgendes wissen: Also wie wir alle wissen gibt es (theoretisch)
KiloByte (10^3),  MegaByte (10^6),  GigaByte (10^9),  TeraByte (10^12),  PetaByte (10^15),  ExaByte (10^18),  ZetaByte (10^21) und YottaByte (10^24). Puuh anstrengend. 10^24 ist ja recht viel (eine Eins mit 24 Nullen dran  ) und ich wollte wissen was nanach kommt? Für große Entfernungen (z.B. zwischen Planeten oder sogar Galaxien) gibt man Zahlen ja mit 10^y an und y kann ja unendlich groß werden aber bis wo gibt es eine "Variable" von 10^y ? Also kurz gesagt: Was kommt nach Yotta?
Ich hoffe ein Physiker ist hier um mir das zu sagen.

PS: Da der Faktor für die Einheiten 1024 is statt  1000 stimmen die Zahlen nicht  in der Computertechnik nur in der Physik/Mathematik.


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, dass noch sehr viel danach kommt. Diese Zahlen werden erstens nur sehr selten benützt und zweitens würde man dann wohl 10hoch27 sagen.


----------



## duckdonald (6. Juni 2004)

Definiert sind sie in dem sogenannten SI – System (International System of Units (SI)).Das international gültige Maßsystem SI (aus dem Französischen abgeleitet -Le Système International d'Unités-), ist seit 1960 gültig.

Definiert sind die Einheiten 10h3, 10h6 bis 10h24 usw. Ebenso 10h-3, 10h-6 bis 10h-24 usw. Zur besseren Beschreibung mancher Einheiten wurden noch Einheiten wie deci, centi, deca, hecta hinzugefügt, die allerdings nicht zum Standard des SI – Systems gehören.



Und für große Entfernungen (ganz besonders im All) verwendet man Lichtjahre oder für noch größere Entfernungen Parsec.

Ein Lichtjahr (1 Lj) sind:

-> 9,460528 × 1015 m (9.460.528.000.000.000 Meter) oder 
-> 9,460528 × 1012 km (9.460.528.000.000 Kilometer) oder 
-> 6,324 × 104 AE (63.240 Astronomische Einheiten) oder 
-> 0,3066 pc (Parsec oder Parallaxensekunden)


----------



## Kajotex (9. Juni 2004)

und nicht zu vergessen:

googolplexplex = 10^10^10^100

(lol nicht peitsch! ^^ ich wollt nur auch mal so tun als ob ich schlau wär ;P)


----------

